# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Dòng sản phẩm bổ sung Vi-Ta-Min và Khoáng Chất

## newwayadmin1

Thực phẩm bổ sung vitamin & khoáng chất là các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết, tham gia vào quá trình cấu tạo các cấu trúc tế bào, chuyển hóa & cung cấp năng lượng tương tự như tất cả những chuyển động sống của cơ thể. Mặc dù vậy, có 1 ranh giới bé dại giữa nạp đủ lượng chất đủ dinh dưỡng này (có lợi cho sức khỏe) và rất nhiều (có thể gây hại cho sức khỏe). Do vậy, họ cần có cái nhìn sâu sắc về các nhóm Vi-Ta-Min và khoáng chất mà thể chất cần.
*1. Tổng quan về Vi-Ta-Min & khoáng chất là gì?*
*1.1. Vitamin là gì?*
Vi-Ta-Min là những chất hữu cơ thường tan được trong chất béo hoặc nội địa. Vitamin được chia làm 2 nhóm gồm vitamin tan trong chất béo và Vi-Ta-Min tan nội địa. Những Vi-Ta-Min tan trong chất béo nổi bật gồm: Vi-Ta-Min A, Vi-Ta-Min E vitamin D & Vi-Ta-Min K, các loại vitamin này hòa tan đc trong chất béo và có xu hướng tích tụ trong cơ thể.
Còn các loại vitamin tan trong nước như Vi-Ta-Min C hay vitamin B phức tạp (gồm Vi-Ta-Min B6, vitamin B12 và folate) thì hòa tan trong nước trước lúc đc cơ thể hấp thụ, đó cũng chính là Lý Do chúng không thể được tích trữ trong thể chất. Bất kỳ một loại Vi-Ta-Min hòa tan nội địa nào mà cơ thể không thể lạm dụng quá hết thì sẽ mất dần qua đường nước tiểu.
vitamin là những chất hữu cơ thường tan đc trong chất béo hoặc nội địa
*1.2. Khoáng chất là gì?*
Khoáng chất là những nhân tố vô cơ chứa trong đất và nước, chúng đc các loại thực vật hấp thụ hoặc những loại động vật tiêu thụ kế tiếp lưu hành trong các loại động, thực vật đó. Lân cận các khoáng chất thường đc mỗi người nhắc đến trong cuộc sống đời thường hằng ngày như canxi, natri & kali thì vẫn tồn tại các loại chất khoáng khác, gồm cả chất khoáng vi chất như đồng, i-ốt và kẽm với các chất rất bé dại nhưng lại rất cần thiết cho cuộc sống đời thường của chúng ta.
*2. Tầm quan trọng của Vi-Ta-Min & khoáng chất đối với thể chất con người*
2.1. Tầm quan trọng của Vi-Ta-Min
trên đây là một trong thành phần cần thiết cấu tạo nên các cấu trúc tế bào, rất cần thiết cho sự tiến lên và gia hạn sự sống của tế bào.tăng tốc bộ miễn dịch.tham gia vào chu trình để chuyển hóa lượng chất.nhập cuộc quá trình điều hòa hoạt động vui chơi của tim cùng với hệ thần kinh trung ương.tham gia hỗ trợ khám chữa các bệnh tình của thể chất, làm tăng tốc sức khỏe cho cơ thể.Vi-Ta-Min trong thể chất ví như một chất xúc tác giúp nhất quán và biến tướng thức ăn, tạo ra năng lực hỗ trợ cho những hoạt động vui chơi của thể chất.Vi-Ta-Min có chức năng bảo đảm an toàn tế bào khỏi các tấn công của những tác nhân nhiễm trùng nhờ đặc tính chống quá trình oxy hóa, khử độc & thay thế sửa chữa những kết cấu bị tổn hại.
tầm quan trọng chi tiết của những vitamin đó là:Vi-Ta-Min B: giúp da tóc bóng mượt, kích thích chế độ ăn uống, quan trọng đặc biệt đóng góp thêm phần vào quá trình khởi phát của hệ thần kinh.vitamin D: cùng theo với canxi kích thích sự đi lên của xương. Thiếu C D sẽ gây những bệnh lý lý về xương khớp như chậm mọc răng, còi xương, xương sống cong, …Vi-Ta-Min A: giúp sáng thị giác, chống quá trình lão hóa của thể chất.vitamin E: liên quan đến những bệnh lý về da và các cấu trúc tế bào máu.Vi-Ta-Min C: làm chậm quá trình oxy hóa, ứng dụng nhiều trong vấn đề da liễu, có công dụng tăng sức bền của thành mạch, phần mềm trong điều trị những tình trạng bệnh xuất huyết.Vi-Ta-Min K: là 1 trong nhân tố trực tiếp có liên quan đến sự máu đông. Thiếu Vitamin K khiến máu khó đông, những vết thương bị ra máu liên tục.
Vi-Ta-Min là 1 phần tử cần thiết cấu phát sinh tế bào
*2.2. Tầm quan trọng của khoáng chất*
đối với tình hình sức khỏe, khoáng chất giữ tầm quan trọng trực tiếp tương tự như Vi-Ta-Min. Khoáng chất cũng tham gia vào quá trình cấu trúc tế bào, nhập cuộc những vận động sống và quan trọng giữ vai trò trực tiếp trong các việc cân bằng và điều độ lượng chất lỏng & duy trì sự tiến lên của răng xương, cơ đồng thời cùng lúc hỗ trợ cho chức năng của hệ thần kinh.
Cũng giống Vi-Ta-Min, chất khoáng là chất mà thể chất không hề tự bào chế ra đc. Chất khoáng được cung ứng chủ yếu trải qua đường chế độ ăn uống. Một chính sách ăn khoa học và đầy đủ dinh dưỡng dinh dưỡng sẽ đảm bảo an toàn được sức khỏe.Khoáng chất bao gồm natri, clorua, kali, canxi, photpho, magie hay những chất khoáng vi lượng như mangan, sắt, selen, flo, đồng, i-ốt. Mỗi chất khoáng lại có các công dụng và chức năng riêng.Sắt: quan trọng cho chu trình tạo những tế bào máu. Thiếu sắt sẽ gây thiếu máu, bị rụng tóc và hiện tượng đau đầu chóng mặt và đau đầu.Selen: là cấu thành của men glutathione peroxidase có tác động đến mọi thành phần của hệ miễn dịch, nó tác động đến sự phát triển của bạch cầu. Thiếu vắng selen sẽ gây tức chế miễn dịch, giảm bớt mọi chức năng của bạch cầu, ngăn ngừa rối loạn sự chuyển hóa trong hệ tiêu hóa.Kẽm: kích thích hoạt động vui chơi của enzyme, hỗ trợ bộ miễn dịch, đảm bảo an toàn vị giác & khứu giác liên quan đến sự tổng hợp DNANatri: kết phù hợp với Clorua giúp cân bằng và điều độ dịch ngoại bào và điều chỉnh huyết áp.Kali: cần thiết so với hệ thần kinh trung ương, cũng nhập cuộc vào quá trình điều độ chất lỏng trong thể chất. Lúc nồng độ Kali bị không ổn định mà thậm chí sẽ gây rối loạn nhịp tim.
*3. Chất khoáng và vitamin có ở đâu?*
*3.1. Vi-Ta-Min thường sẽ có ở những đồ ăn nào?*
Vi-Ta-Min C có không ít trong những loại rau quả tươi như: cam, chanh, quýt, bưởi, chuối & loại thức ăn có bắt đầu động vật như thịt, gan cá, sữa, trứng… mặc dù vậy, chú ý chớ nên sử dụng Vi-Ta-Min C trong một lúc dài sẽ có nguy cơ bị viêm sỏi thận do sẽ tạo nên muối oxalat, nên uống vitamin C vào buổi sớm & không nên sử dụng vào buổi tối.
Vi-Ta-Min A có rất nhiều trong đồ ăn có xuất phát từ động thực vật như: lòng đỏ trứng gà, gan cá, các loại rau củ quả có red color, bí ngô, cà chua… so với con gái đang có thai liều lượng tiêu thụ vitamin A trên 10.000 IU vào mỗi ngày mà thậm chí gây dị dạng bẩm sinh khi sinh ra cho thai nhi.
vitamin B1, B2, B8… thường xuyên có giữa những hạt ngũ cốc, đậu, sữa bò hoặc một trong những loại tinh bột, yến mạch.
Vi-Ta-Min D có nhiều trong nấm, bơ, dầu gan cá. Vi-Ta-Min này có trong tia nắng mặt trời được hấp thụ tối ưu là vào sáng sớm trước 8 giờ.
vitamin E có tương đối nhiều trong bột mì, quả hạnh nhân, mầm ngũ cốc, các loại rau có màu xanh lá cây như súp lơ xanh, rau cải xanh… Nên uống bổ sung Vi-Ta-Min E phối kết hợp vào bữa ăn hàng ngày.
Vi-Ta-Min K thường có trong bông cải xanh, dầu oliu, cần tây,… Liều lượng bổ sung cập nhật Vi-Ta-Min K ở phái nam là 120mcg/ngày; phụ nữ mang thai & con đang bú là 90mcg/ngày; trẻ bé dại từ 0-6 tháng tuổi là 2mcg/ngày và tăng dần.
vitamin & khoáng chất có khá nhiều trong những loại rau củ quả tươi
*3.2. Khoáng chất thường tồn tại ở các thực phẩm nào?*
Sắt giúp cho việc giao vận oxy trong máu và được đưa ra chủ yếu trong những dòng sản phẩm động thực vật bức tốc chất sắt như ngũ cốc, các loại thịt đỏ, sô cô la đen…
những đồ ăn giàu canxi gồm: Tôm, cua, cá, ốc, vừng, mộc nhĩ, đậu nành, rau ngót, các loại sữa & chế phẩm được làm từ sữa… Sữa & các chế phẩm được làm từ sữa như sữa chua, pho mát là nguồn cung cấp chất protein, canxi, Vi-Ta-Min & những chất khoáng với chất lượng cao & dễ hấp thu. Còn mặt khác, thậm chí lạm dụng các thức ăn có bổ sung cập nhật canxi.
những thực phẩm đựng nhiều selen là các loại cá biển, nấm, lòng đỏ trứng, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt & những động vật có vỏ như hàu, tôm hùm, sò điệp,...
đồ ăn như thịt đỏ, động vật có vỏ, cây chúng ta đậu, trứng, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt,... Rất giàu kẽm.
Để bổ sung lượng kali tương đối đầy đủ cho cơ thể, bạn cũng có thể lạm dụng quá hoa quả sấy khô, nước ép hoa quả, khoai lang, rau lá xanh, khoai tây, cà tím, củ cải, nấm,...
ngoài các việc bổ sung cập nhật qua đồ ăn, những chúng ta có thể sử dụng thêm những nhóm thuốc Vi-Ta-Min và khoáng chất để bức tốc tình hình sức khỏe.
*4. Showroom mua vitamin và khoáng chất uy tín*
Newway Mart cung ứng hàng chính hãng, luân chuyển trên cả nước và phục vụ tận nơi để bạn yên tâm lúc chọn lựa dòng sản phẩm. Để mua thức ăn các chức năng bổ sung cập nhật vitamin hoặc khoáng chất chính hãng chúng ta có thể Giỏ hàng trực tuyến hoặc qua mật thiết địa chỉ: Tòa nhà Newway, Số 31/76 An Dương, Tây Hồ, thủ đô hà nội.
đây là tầm quan trọng của vitamin chất khoáng và chất xơ mới nhất được Shop chúng tôi cập nhật, tùy vào thể trạng cũng giống như chính sách hấp thụ của từng người, chúng ta có thể phân biệt & mua đc loại vitamin và khoáng chất quan trọng đặc biệt chọn lựa thuốc bổ sung Vi-Ta-Min & khoáng chất cho người lớn. Từ đó, tìm hiểu thêm chủ ý của các bác sĩ để sở hữu phác đồ lạm dụng thích ứng.

----------

